

The Engineering IT Supply Manifesto - jfirebaugh
http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/the-engineering-it-supply-manifesto.html

======
jdhopeunique
The author uses a 5 person startup with 1 IT guy and 4 most likely computer
literate engineers as a model for responsiveness and efficiency and wonders
why this doesn't scale to large organizations. That's a ratio of 1/4. At a
university, the ratio of support staff to students might be 1/134. If large
organizations were staffed at startup ratios, the salary costs would eat up
any gains from increased responsiveness.

The real advantage of uniform hardware and software throughout an organization
is the time savings which allow for smaller IT support staff. The suggestion
to "hire an intern for every ten people at a company" is a poor cover-up for
the salary cost expenses.

